# shopping in Galway



## sansolde (27 May 2008)

Just wondering how does Galway rate beside Dublin for shopping?  Also, does anybody know if the shop Lush can be found in Galway?


----------



## becky (27 May 2008)

No lush in Galway.  Cork has a lush and I would rate Cork higher then Galway for the shopping experience but Galway would be better for the craic.


----------



## Soldier (27 May 2008)

i agree with becky. limerick is very good for shopping and bargains but not sure about that shop lush.  happy shopping


----------



## becky (28 May 2008)

I live in Limkerick and the Cresent SC has good high street shops.  The city centre of Limk is all over the pace but this will improve once the works are done.
There is no LUSH in limerick.


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2008)

sansolde said:


> JAlso, does anybody know if the shop Lush can be found in Galway?


Eh - let's see shall we...



Nope.


----------



## ubiquitous (28 May 2008)

To answer the OP's question, my own opinion is that Galway is a very poor town for shopping, compared to other towns of similar size.


----------



## suimhneach (28 May 2008)

Im from Galway and i can tell you galway is total crap for shopping.  Was trying to get an outfit for a family wedding lately and would break your heart.  poor quality clothing and the prices are just crazy. Limerick is good


----------



## Enaja (7 Jun 2008)

Have to agree, not the best for choice or variety Limerick is much better!


----------

